# Overclocking 1090t



## deathdealer1252 (Jan 31, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
DIAMOND 6950 Radeon 2GB 256-bit GDDR5
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRA
Corsair Force CSSD-F60GB2-BRKT 2.5" 60GB SATA II
COOLER MASTER 800w Silent Pro Gold Series 
CORSAIR CWCH50-1 High Performance CPU Cooler

That is my setup. I very little experience in overclocking AMD, and I been trying for days to get it at 4 ghz, stable. Anyone have any settings, that I could try out? Also with my ram, what should the volts / timing be? Thank you!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

First see if you can get 16x215 which is 3.44Ghz with automatic settings for the RAM then we can tweek our way up to 4Ghz, but with your system I don't see a problem getting 4Ghz out of it. Once we hit 3.44Ghz we will work on the custom timings volts and and all the other stuff.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Asus mobo's are great I love it. I made sure the automatic settings for the ram change when I went to 4ghz on my 1050t. But I had to change the voltage like pretty much every one does for any CPU when overclocking. For the 1090t you might need to put it at 1.45 if not 1.5 volts


----------

